# Birmingham Reptile Enthusiasts Night! Next Meeting October 3rd!!!!!!



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

Right everyone, the next meeting is going to be on WEDNESDAY 3rd OCTOBER! That's a week tomorrow people. This meeting we're going to be trying something new; we're having a Pet Portrait night. we're going to be setting up a light tent and a couple of different backgrounds, and you will be able to pay 50p to have 5 photographs of your animal taken. we'll make sure you're happy with the shots (if you're not we'll do them again) and then digital copies of the pictures will be sent out to you to do with as you please. getting good pictures of your beloved pets can be a real pain, and this is a really good opportunity to get some great pictures for pennies! Further to this there will be the usual drinks and biscuits and chat, along with a raffle and (as long as there's enough animals) a prize for the nicest looking animal on the night. as per usual, the meeting will commence at around 7.30 and it will be £2 per person on the door. please make the effort to come along, bring as many people/animals with you as you can. these meetings need lots of people to show up for them to be worth running, so please make sure to tell anyone that you might know who'd be interested so we can spread the word. any questions please do send me a message and i'll reply to you asap. hope to see you all there! : victory:

PS. remember to "like" our facebook page to keep up to date :2thumb:

Welcome to Facebook


----------

